# Chevy Sonic Hatchback, options?



## DirkDeadeye (Jul 28, 2017)

I haven't started yet.. I just quit my job to make 1,500-2,000 dollars a week using my own ca-

(Skip to the second paragraph for TL;DR) No, seriously, I wrecked my back at work..Fortunately the wife makes about enough to keep us alive. I just need some money to pay for childcare, and get me some certs to get into IT. (Just, stow the speech about A+, I've heard it a thousand times, I don't need the knowledge, but HR likes them, and I don't have work experience.)

Anyway, I got a Chevy Sonic, hatchback, probably not the best choice to pick people up, I mean the back is roomy enough. If I'm forced I can use the wives Equinox, as she works from home. If I can make 200 dollars a week, I'm set. I'm kinda hoping I can do that with deliveries, but who knows. 

Would my car pass muster to move a few people around?


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

can you drive with your back problem? if you can, do test to see wich of the two cars is better for you.
And yes 4 door car with seatbelts for 4 passengers will be good for uber.
and yes you can make those $200 you need


----------



## DirkDeadeye (Jul 28, 2017)

pacifico said:


> can you drive with your back problem? if you can, do test to see wich of the two cars is better for you.
> And yes 4 door car with seatbelts for 4 passengers will be good for uber.
> and yes you can make those $200 you need


Yeah, I can drive just fine. A little sore after awhile, but not a big deal. It's lifting and bending that get me.


----------



## CocaColaKid (Mar 23, 2017)

DirkDeadeye said:


> I haven't started yet.. I just quit my job to make 1,500-2,000 dollars a week using my own ca-
> 
> (Skip to the second paragraph for TL;DR) No, seriously, I wrecked my back at work..Fortunately the wife makes about enough to keep us alive. I just need some money to pay for childcare, and get me some certs to get into IT. (Just, stow the speech about A+, I've heard it a thousand times, I don't need the knowledge, but HR likes them, and I don't have work experience.)
> 
> ...


I use a Chevy Sonic.... The only downside is the tricky back door handles, but otherwise I have received no complaints from riders.


----------



## DirkDeadeye (Jul 28, 2017)

Coke6pk said:


> I use a Chevy Sonic.... The only downside is the tricky back door handles, but otherwise I have received no complaints from riders.


Yeah, those stupid handles, lol.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DirkDeadeye said:


> I haven't started yet.. I just quit my job to make 1,500-2,000 dollars a week using my own ca-
> 
> (Skip to the second paragraph for TL;DR) No, seriously, I wrecked my back at work..Fortunately the wife makes about enough to keep us alive. I just need some money to pay for childcare, and get me some certs to get into IT. (Just, stow the speech about A+, I've heard it a thousand times, I don't need the knowledge, but HR likes them, and I don't have work experience.)
> 
> ...


I carted pax around for a year in a Prius C. When pax complained about it I just told them that the car belonged to Uber; that's what they were giving drivers now and that they should blame them.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Coke6pk said:


> I use a Chevy Sonic.... The only downside is the tricky back door handles, but otherwise I have received no complaints from riders.


yes I saw one "ubersonic" today at the montreal airport, is actually very tiny car


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

DirkDeadeye said:


> .... It's lifting and bending that get me.


Just wait til you have pax that _Need_ you to load their overstuffed luggage. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## CocaColaKid (Mar 23, 2017)

pacifico said:


> yes I saw one "ubersonic" today at the montreal airport, is actually very tiny car


Tiny yes, but surprisingly very roomy on the inside. I'm not a small guy, and I have tons of room. I've driven 3 large males, and everyone had ample room / leg. 4 big guys would be tight, but normally 4 reg passengers are surprised how much room there is. ..... Now if they bring luggage as well, then......

Coke


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

you have not choice but see your car that big


----------

